# Crestliner vs Lund



## Carter Crappie Crew (May 21, 2011)

I am planning to purchase either a Crestliner Superhawk 1850, Lund Impact 1850 XS or Lund Crossover 1875 (probably a little out of my price range). Most people say Lund, no brainer. I see it as welded vs riveted. I am not really worried about resale as this should be a lengthy keep. I will fish mainly sw Ohio lakes with a couple trips to Erie (fairly calm days) a year. I want this style of boat for the family too. I looked at almost every brand I could dig up but come back to these two. Any advice is appreciated, which one would y'all buy?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,m a lund lover two of them a pro V 1775 1993 not a leak or boat problem. 1999 lund baron 21ft used on erie no problems sold the baron for more than I paid for it. no problems. some welded boats have had problems. lund a couple bucks more but late in the future you,ll make money on it. most important thing on any boat .keep it clean and dry ,it,ll out last the buyer.


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

I looked and researched.... I was leaning towards the Lund Crossover 1875 heavily.... It it slightly bigger, max persons of 2 more, etc.... However the lack of "fishing" feel vs the Lund Impact 1850 XS left me buying the impact. The storage in it is unbelievable. 24 rods and ability to hold 8' 6" was a bonus... It was built with fishing primary and ski as secondary.... It gave me the mix and more so what I'd use it for primarily while being able to still Ski, Tube, etc....

I looked at Crestliner as well but it just didn't have the touches and feel of the Lund... For the price, rebates, etc I couldn't pass up the deal I got on mine... Also I intend to keep it but the resale factor is nice... To each their own but I love the set up on the Impact 1850...


----------



## Carter Crappie Crew (May 21, 2011)

The 1850 XS is my pick right now. I will start looking to purchase late fall to get a good deal on a 2016 hopefully. My six year old daughter wants a seat in the front (bow floor), that is her only request. Wife wants to be able to lie down on the back casting deck. The rest is up to me pretty much. A boat is my "dream" purchase so I have researched heavily already. Thank y'all for your thoughts.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Although I like the Lunds, I am a Crestliner guy, have owned two, never a problem with them.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a lund crossover 1875xs I love the boat I use it on Lake Erie and a lot of inland lakes.Plus the faimily uses it to tube with. My opinion they all have there good and bad points so sift though the crap and make your own opinion.


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Sounds familiar. I was in the same situation last fall. Took delivery of my new Crestliner in December. Was leaning toward Lund, that's what I was replacing. Priced at 3 Crestliner dealers and 4 Lund dealers. I was diligent about pricing apples to apples as far as the setup and extras. If Lund was closer I would have went with them but just could not justify an extra $12000 for a very similar boat.


----------



## esox72 (Jul 25, 2005)

Not to mention they are made in the same building in MN.


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have the lund crossover 1875 and love it. I was between the same 2 brands when I was looking and had my mind set on a crestliner sportfish but everywhere I priced was about exact opposite of what has been said. The crestliner was around 15k higher than the lund I found. It was new last spring


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Curious as to why the Alumacraft is no on your list.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Lund guy here as well. When I shopped for my first one Crestliner was in the mix. I found the storage was far superior in the Lund. Maybe they have upgraded it since but if this isn't your first boat I'm sure you'll agree that the more dry storage the better. I also like the two livewell's on the Lund. 
When I shopped there was a price difference but it wasn't that big...

One thing you can be sure of.... When that new shiny boat is sitting in the water.... you will probably love either one.
Enjoy


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Check out some of the welded aluminum boats built out west. Alumaweld being one of them are far superior to any of the manufactures you have mentioned. The problem is finding retailers east of the miss. I believe you can find them in Michigan and Ind. If I was to spend the cash your looking at for a Lund it would be worth the time to at least look into these boats. Compare bottom, side. and transoms.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

resident53 said:


> Check out some of the welded aluminum boats built out west. Alumaweld being one of them are far superior to any of the manufactures you have mentioned. The problem is finding retailers east of the miss. I believe you can find them in Michigan and Ind. If I was to spend the cash your looking at for a Lund it would be worth the time to at least look into these boats. Compare bottom, side. and transoms.


As an owner of an Alumaweld boat, it is no comparison. It will be the last boat I'll ever need to buy.


----------



## Carter Crappie Crew (May 21, 2011)

Alumacraft does not have exactly what I want and I am not crazy about buying from a box store. They are nice though. Alumaweld looks real nice but closest dealer is in MN and they do not have stock as I plan to buy a boat in stock not order one. I am willing to travel but not across the country. I plan to get a deal on a leftover somewhere, hopefully remotely local. I like the looks of Princecraft but same story as Alumaweld. Thank you again guys, figured it was like Chevy/Ford/Dodge argument.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a Lund guy... That being said, there are some great choices. If it's used, let the motors help the choice. If it's new, don't rule out starweld, Starcraft, or anyone else. By only hitting Erie a few times a year I think any mfg will serve you well. Lund is Brunswick and I think crest liner is too. Brunswick says lifetime hull warranty, but my opinion is Brunswick warranty sucks. Enter the dealerships... Vic's has a good reputation on here. You will rarely hear a bad word said. Their Starcraft warranty is excellent. They sold me my Lund used and gave me a smoking deal. They also have a good line on used hulls. FWIW I run and swear by Yamaha four strokes. Do what is right for you... It's a lot of money and you only want to do it once.


----------

